# Western NC -- 55 acres, off-the-grid home



## kcarlyle (Apr 2, 2013)

QUIET, PRIVATE, SCENIC, EARTH-FRIENDLY MOUNTAIN ABODE 

Solar home (active and passive) and organic gardens within a 55-acre mountain nature preserve, 25 mi. from Asheville. Excellent potential for artistâs studio or writerâs retreat. Easy grid hookup, if so inclined. See http://www.yoursolarhome.info/


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

What a fantastic place!


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

wow! now thats nice


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

first time posting..eh ??


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Let me just get my checkbook! There are not mosquitos and or snakes in NC are there?


----------

